# Let me be the first one to ask about...CCOs in London



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes I wanna be a bargain hunter and because I miss the city of my dreams soo much I'm planning a trip to London in Spring for shopping and soaking up some UK flavour!

I heard that there are some CCOs in the UK but I won't make it out of London since I wanna stay for a day!

So where can I find one?!

TIA!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Feb 5, 2006)

Go here


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thx...but that link only holds US outlets....I'm looking for UK outlets!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Try here: www.bicestervillage.com


----------



## rache61 (Jul 7, 2006)

There is also one near Liverpool - Cheshire Oaks


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anybody been to the CCO in Bicester Village or Liverpool?  I am thinking of taking a day trip to the CCO.  I want to go to the one with the best stuff.  I am looking for pigments or quads.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Has anybody been to the CCO in Bicester Village or Liverpool?  I am thinking of taking a day trip to the CCO.  I want to go to the one with the best stuff.  I am looking for pigments or quads._

 
I was at Bicester a few weeks ago. They had a few quads.. the Untamed ones I believe. I can't remember if I saw pigments or not :/ They had the silverette case, some liquidlast liners.. I can't remember what else, I was slightly overwhelmed with their selection as opposed to CCOs I have been to before. If I can persuade my boyfriend to take me, I'll try to get there sometime this week and let you know what's there.. since it's less than 10 mins away!


----------

